# What the gell.



## Dylan (Jan 9, 2011)

20 days ago i was sub a minute now after learning most of fridrich and finger tricks im 1.47 av what am i doing wrong?!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 9, 2011)

As mentioned in all the other threads: times will temporary worsen as you learn more advanced methods..

And Practice..


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 9, 2011)

You need to practice more. A gell of a lot more.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 9, 2011)

This happens to everyone.
You'll get faster.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2011)

gell wut.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2011)

While you're still learning and getting used to a new method, you'll be slow enough at it that your times on the previous method will probably have been faster.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going to ban you if you make another absolutely useless thread. Consider this a warning.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 9, 2011)

The same thing happened to me. I was averaging about 1:30 mins, I started using fridirich, they went to about 2 mins.

Now (about 4 months later) I average 19-24 seconds.

All I have to say is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 9, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm going to ban you if you make another absolutely useless thread. Consider this a warning.


 
What do you consider a usefull thread and should i delete it?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 9, 2011)

If you don't know what a useful thread is, you need to lurk more before you post again.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Lurking more will also answer a lot of the questions you have. Especially questions concerning methods and learning them.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> The same thing happened to me. I was averaging about 1:30 mins, I started using fridirich, they went to about 2 mins.
> 
> Now (about 4 months later) I average 19-24 seconds.
> 
> All I have to say is practice, practice, practice.



Congrats. This feels like to story of success for a newb of this site becoming an established member, unless of course you weren't 'newb-like' originally. 

So yeah, those are my thoughts on the matter. Nice improvement.


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm going to ban you if you make another absolutely useless thread. Consider this a warning.


 
isn't that a little extreme?


----------



## maggot (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> isn't that a little extreme?


 
no. no it is not. 

and to make this post follow the rules, 

sup 1 min and then avg 1.47 is insane. like, ive never even seen a 1.47 solve. now, thats improvement. 

and fridrich method is much more complex than any beginners methods. there are many many many threads on people slowing down when switching to fridrich from a beginners method. when making a thread, ask yourself, can this be asked in the one question answer thread? has this question already been answered in a previous thread? there is google of course, as well as a forum search. please use it.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah...I averaged 40, then went up to 1:30, then went all the way down to 13.

It's like playing poker. You lose some, and then you get it all back and more. Just be patient.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 10, 2011)

Im not the patient type and its anoying going up 47 seconds.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the alternative is that you stick with a method that uses tons of turns, and you'll find yourself hitting a limit much sooner than you will with Fridrich. Choice is yours


----------



## cisco (Jan 10, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Im not the patient type


 
Then you should consider quitting cubing


----------



## Dylan (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh thanks i know 2 look CFOP.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2011)

Edit: sorry, maggot said some of what I've said, but whatever.

Well, I don't know if you're interested, but I think that some actual advice might be more meaningful to you than "lurk more"...

Try not to post threads that have been posted before. Lurking, or searching, will let you know that people who are new here tend to post certain types of threads. For instance, every so often, someone will post a thread asking what the best type of cube is. Other times, they'll ask what the best method is (I've been guilty of this). Or they'll ask what you asked, which is "why did my times go up after I started using a more advanced method". Looking around, or searching, will help you avoid pitfalls like these that people tend to fall into.

Take a moment, also, to ask yourself whether your question will really be useful- take this one, for instance. You could have used the one-answer question thread, or just thought it through and realized the possible answer. I don't think it takes too much of a stretch of the imagination to figure out that using a different method from the one you're used to, even if it's better, will make you slower for a while.

Try not to be discouraged, though, both in the negative responses to your thread and by your times. Like everyone's said, it happens to pretty much everyone.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 11, 2011)

It took me a few weeks to do better. BTW, I think you should have learned CFOP after you got sub 45 or something.


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Oh thanks i know 2 look CFOP.


 
Teach me please.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> 20 days ago i was sub a minute now after learning most of fridrich and finger tricks im 1.47 av what am i doing wrong?!


 
I'm wondering the same thing. How'd you drop from a minute to sub 2 seconds?


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 11, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Teach me please.


 


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. How'd you drop from a minute to sub 2 seconds?


 
In this thread: new cuber makes mistakes asking for help. Everyone focuses on that.

On topic: Dylan, you'll have to learn to do F2L at some point. Your times will go up for a few weeks. Deal with it and practice.
Basically what everyone else said, except the 2 people above me.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Teach me please.


 
:O is that you :O and if it was you than why do you want me to teach you?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> :O is that you :O and if it was you than why do you want me to teach you?


 
I think it's called irony. I heard some people like to use it.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you have other questions like this, there is always a search function


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes said:


> I think it's called irony. I heard some people like to use it.


 
No, he was serious. He doesn't know 2 look CFOP and Dylan does even though he is 4 years younger!


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> No, he was serious. He doesn't know 2 look CFOP and Dylan does even though he is 4 years younger!


 
Im 13.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2011)

Wait lets get this straight i know everything but most OLL algs.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> i know everything but most OLL algs.



No you don't


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't take it too bad, we're just messing with ya' because you whined about your mom taking your cube and then made this thread. It'll get better when you settle in and understands how this community works.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Im 13.


 
I am 11 =0


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I am 11 =0


 
Congratulations. You've succeeded at being less mature physically than the rest of us. Now show us why it means anything at all.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Congratulations. You've succeeded at being less mature physically than the rest of us. Now show us why it means anything at all.


 
LOL.


----------



## ianography (Jan 11, 2011)

hey im 13 too  maybe i could give you a few pointers such as get a picture where you don't look like a 9 year old it'll just get you made fun of


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like it when young people give young people a bad name >.> 

OP Question to stay on topic: Practice :T But you already knew that.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 11, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Congratulations. You've succeeded at being less mature physically than the rest of us. Now show us why it means anything at all.


 
Congratulations. You've succeeded at being a jerk. Now show us how your comment is helpful or even 1% relevant to this thread. 

TO OP= It's normal for your time to increase dramatically when switching to a new method. Learning fingertricks didn't slowed you down. Learning Fridich did.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 11, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Congratulations. You've succeeded at being a jerk. Now show us how your comment is helpful or even 1% relevant to this thread.


 
I phrased my response the way I did because he seemed to refer to his age as an accomplishment.

Thank you for your congratulations. However, it's not necessarily jerk-ish. I wasn't being sarcastic, it's simply me trying to help somebody become disillusioned. I harbor no negative feelings toward him, or anybody else who is young. I'm simply trying to help them understand that them being younger doesn't really garner respect, give them privileges, or make them a better person or speedcuber. In some cases (not all), it can just get annoying.

Also, he very well could show us why it means something. Really. If he has a reason that his age matters, than good for him.

As to relevance, I probably don't have anything to give that anybody hasn't already said in this thread. However, for helpfulness I do have an answer. I was simply responding to somebody who appears to have a flawed logic pattern, as they have posted similar things in multiple threads (all of which his posts on that topic were off topic). Perhaps that by getting him to see what I'm trying to say, he won't post such off topic things in threads again, thereby cutting down on forum noise. Helpful if I do say so myself.

I'm sorry if I came across as biting or sarcastic. My intent was not to harm.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> hey im 13 too  maybe i could give you a few pointers such as get a picture where you don't look like a 9 year old it'll just get you made fun of


 I look young because im small but i have another better picture that i will put on.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 11, 2011)

You get slower before you get faster.(Or so I have noticed whenever I improve or switch a method overall.)


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 11, 2011)

You will continuously get worse, and your times will increase to above 5 minutes. You should really just stop cubing overall, and please stop posting on this forum, forever.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> You will continuously get worse, and your times will increase to above 5 minutes. You should really just stop cubing overall, and please stop posting on this forum, forever.


 
Really? Cos my average is 15 minutes, that would be a massive improvement . (NOT)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 11, 2011)

There should be a name for this. I was thinking of "The Fridrich Effect", but I can also happen with every method, so what about "The Beginner Effect"?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 11, 2011)

More like "transition phase". 

Seems like common sense fails on those that learn any new technique /system and expect great results instantly. It is like expecting to become fluent after finishing taking foreign language classes.


----------



## ianography (Jan 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> I look young because im small but i have another better picture that i will put on.


 
yeah, best to go with that one, i just dont want you made fun of because I have seen that on here.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 12, 2011)

ianography said:


> yeah, best to go with that one, i just dont want you made fun of because I have seen that on here.


 
I get it alot from cubing but atleast you know your real freinds also i have been doing the cross and F2L and then restarting is this good and it takes me 30-50 seconds just to do that but im making progress from my 50-110 time.


----------



## ianography (Jan 12, 2011)

Dylan said:


> I get it alot from cubing but atleast you know your real freinds also i have been doing the cross and F2L and then restarting is this good and it takes me 30-50 seconds just to do that but im making progress from my 50-110 time.


 
well that's good i average about 18-24 seconds using fridrich.


----------

